# chochalope seeds



## livinitup (Dec 7, 2009)

just wanted to know if it is worth the money for these seeds and if anyone here has growen them ??? but $300 seems a little high for 6 fem seeds .. any input  would be nice


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

I think Mindzeye has grown Chocolope but I wouldn't be surprised if he picked up a clone down at the dispensary but we can't all do that, can we?  It sounds like a great strain...  very fast for a sativa dominant strain.

Happy Growing!


----------

